
End-40-hour-workweek-mainstreet - evo_9
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/113075/end-40-hour-workweek-mainstreet?mod=career-worklife_balance
======
vegai
Most peoples' performance and quality of life lowers greatly when the weekly
hours go past _30_ and these idiots are talking about going to 50 or 60!

